# Don’t Put Your Gig Economy Experience on Your Resume



## Piloto (Jun 29, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 282931
> 
> 
> Did you put your Uber Driving experience on your resume? You probably shouldn't.
> ...


Thank you for your great advice.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Of course it should go on the resume - it all depends how you spin it.

Here's my resume entry:

*2017-present: Owner/Operator of AntCo*_, _an independent transportation service provider.

Used advanced technologies for scheduling transportation services.
Directly interfaced with customers to provide an enhanced customer experience.
Developed business strategies to optimize profit per hour and minimize cost per mile.
Scheduled and performed maintenance on motor vehicles.
Obtained permits and licensing for compliance with government regulations.
Initiated passenger education programs to improve customer relations and help customers in the correct use of the scheduling system.
Identified key locations of vehicle placement for maximum utilization of assets.

Now of course being an Alpha (or Omega) male, I always bypass HR completely.

HR is for ants.


----------



## joebrown618 (Jan 2, 2018)

I am sure my experience is not normal but when my boss realized I was Uber driving he asked me about how much I made. Naturally I inflated the number. I was already "foot out the door" and they didn't like that I said I was making more driving. They now pay me $20/hour so I don't quit and drive full time.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

joebrown618 said:


> I am sure my experience is not normal but when my boss realized I was Uber driving he asked me about how much I made. Naturally I inflated the number. I was already "foot out the door" and they didn't like that I said I was making more driving. They now pay me $20/hour so I don't quit and drive full time.


There's no hard and fast rule to this. In your case, they valued you and were afraid of losing you to the Gig Economy. But at another employer, they might not consider us for a promotion since they don't think we're all that loyal to the company.

You have to be able to sense how your employer would respond to knowing about your side gig. In your case, it worked in your favour.

A prospective employer on the other hand, is different. You really don't know how they feel about it; Thus, it's wise not go let them know, at least, not till you've proven your worth.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Great read man. I will heed this advice.

_"No one should ever feel ashamed of doing an honest job; and in a perfect world, you should feel proud to put any type of decent work you've done down on your resume with pride. Unfortunately, we don't live in a perfect world; "_

This story about work and dignity, back in September is quite telling: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-45411561


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Your essay has truth in it.

I have experienced additional challenges over the years, as I have been an IC in one form or another since 1990. From time to time I search for 'real' jobs. A few years ago a recruiter explained that former ICs and former business owners are frowned upon in the 'real' world, because they are accustomed to being the decision maker. Employers want a 'yes-man', who will do things their way without trying to make improvements (we all see how Uber could improve, yes?). Uber drivers have too much freedom, in that we can decide when to work and which jobs to blow off. Bad habits from an employers perspective.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

To the article writer, would it not be plausible that a hiring company for a commercial driving service would not want the risk of an accident on rideshare marring your spotless driving abstract? It would have an impact on their insurance, for example.

One other thought: other income you’re bringing in may affect your salary negotiations.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This story about work and dignity, back in September is quite telling: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-45411561


"A" listers like Brad Pitt and Morgan Freeman who can get back-to-back roles are the exception in the acting business. Most actors, including well known ones, often go awhile, sometimes years, without an acting role. It's a feast-and-famine occupation; usually with lots of famine. An actor needs to have a backup occupation to fall back on during the dry times. Do you remember the boy from the movie E.T. that alien lived with? He's a full grown man now and works as a letter sorter for the US Postal Service.

It's absolutely disgusting that the Daily Mail and other gawkers would look down on a man for doing an honest days work for an honest days pay. Would they prefer he went on welfare?


Mista T said:


> a recruiter explained that former ICs and former business owners are frowned upon in the 'real' world, because they are accustomed to being the decision maker. Employers want a 'yes-man', who will do things their way without trying to make improvements.


That's it right there. You nailed it!


Dammit Mazzacane said:


> would it not be plausible that a hiring company for a commercial driving service would not want the risk of an accident on rideshare marring your spotless driving abstract? It would have an impact on their insurance


Most Commercial vehicle operators have commercial fleet insurance. An at fault accident in a commercial vehicle belonging to fleet owner doesn't usually show up in drivers personal insurance &#8230;well, at least it hasn't shown up in mine.

Commercial vehicle drivers go through more than the usual driver training, and some companies, like my employer, will have regular meetings with all drivers to discuss safe driving techniques and other issues.

When I drive, my emphasis isn't about reaching there quickly; it's about reaching there safely. Speaking of Morgan Freeman, Mrs. Yam Digger usually complains about my 'Driving Miss Daisy' driving. I'm so used to cautious driving in the school bus that it carries over to my personal driving.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

So much in this post/article. I don't even know where to begin.

How about this, I clear well over $100,000.00 USD per year, which is probably more than most Hiring Managers.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Most Commercial vehicle operators have commercial fleet insurance. An at fault accident in a commercial vehicle belonging to fleet owner doesn't usually show up in drivers personal insurance &#8230;well, at least it hasn't shown up in mine.


 Your reply doesn't consider my question.

Here is a personal experience: I knew a guy and pitched him honestly for a driver position at my company. The driving manager said their insurance would increase their rates if they hired my friend because of his DUI that I disclosed. I perceive driving crashes on a record would have a similar negative impact on a company's ability to insure you. 
Disclosing you drive for Uber could result in a hiring manager seeing this as a heightened risk that your driving record might get damaged by a crash thus raising their insurance. Do you disagree?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

DexNex said:


> So much in this post/article.


For example&#8230;?


DexNex said:


> How about this, I clear well over $100,000.00 USD per year, which is probably more than most Hiring Managers.


Doing what exactly? Is it a legal endeavour?


Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Disclosing you drive for Uber could result in a hiring manager seeing this as a heightened risk that your driving record might get damaged by a crash thus raising their insurance. Do you disagree?


What matters is the drivers abstract. Not what kind of driving they're doing. Driving for a living is driving for a living regardless of whether the vehicle is a car, Truck, or bus. The abstract is what tells the tale. I've been Uber driving for 4 years. My abstract is clean. That's all that matters.

The reason your friend's DUI conviction red-flagged him was because a DUI indicates dire lack of good judgement.


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

Several years ago I got laid off from my last job working in sales/marketing. I had signed up for Uber several weeks before that day. I had a feeling something was coming (change in mgt, not involved in decisions, etc). So I started doing Uber full time for a little over a year. This was when money was still good. Of course it gave me the flexibility to use the times I wasn’t driving to work on my job search which is a full time job in itself. I had put driving for Uber on my resume. I highlighted more of what I accomplished vs what I actually did. Anybody can list bullet points (driver passengers to work, school, airport, etc). I made x number of dollars weekly/monthly/quarterly while providing quality and safe service. Ultimately I landed a job in accounts receivable and have worked my way up into an account executive role. I still do Uber on the side from time to time when my schedule permits.

Uber did serve as a stop-gap between jobs. Sure I put a lot of miles and incurred a lot of maintenance expenses on my car but it led me to my current position. And you learn a lot about yourself in the process.

Resumes aren’t about what you do/did. It’s about what you accomplished and how did you contribute to the growth and bottom line of a company.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> For example&#8230;?
> 
> Doing what exactly? Is it a legal endeavour?
> 
> ...


I drive.


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

This isn’t just UBER, it’s any side business. I once had a founder of an energy firm offer me a position contingent on me selling my real estate company. I politely declined. 

On the flip side, there are lots of executives that love this stuff.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It depends upon the industry you are pursuing and to some extent the individual interviewing you.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

D713 said:


> On the flip side, there are lots of executives that love this stuff.


Some employers like the idea of having a get-up-and-go type on their staff. But others are very closed minded to an employee having any kind of independence outside their job. The problem is, we don't usually know the attitude of the person who will be reviewing the resume.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

D713 said:


> This isn't just UBER, it's any side business. I once had a founder of an energy firm offer me a position contingent on me selling my real estate company. I politely declined.
> 
> On the flip side, there are lots of executives that love this stuff.


Entrepreneurs & business owners admire it; middle management task makers don't.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Since driving for Uber or Lyft, or doing any other kind of Gig Economy work, do you find that you put up with nonsense at your real job a lot less than you used to?


Absolutely not. I put up with the same ever-increasing BS as usual. Uber is only part time for me, weekend nights. I need health insurance. I want to continue contributing to my 401K. I like getting paid to not work (very good PTO allowance at my company).

That said, If I were to to leave (or get kicked out of) my company, I don't plan on telling a prospective manager that I drive for Uber until my 90 day probationary period has been successfully passed.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

It all depends on the job you are applying for. That job that didn't call you back probably had a number of reasons why they didn't call you back. Heck, they probably didn't get around to reading your resume. 

If you are called back, make sure you spin it as it was to help you pay for the bills and what not and make it seem like you are done driving once you get the job. Many jobs do not like moonlighters for the simple fact that they may need you to work longer than usual. If you have another job, that will interfere with your duties. Hell, I would even say, I can start in 2 weeks so I can give Uber my 2 week notice.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

BillC said:


> Absolutely not. I put up with the same ever-increasing BS as usual. Uber is only part time for me, weekend nights. I need health insurance. I want to continue contributing to my 401K. I like getting paid to not work (very good PTO allowance at my company).


Perspective is everything. I live in the land of Universal Medicare, so I can still go to a doctor or hospital, working or not. The pittance I get from my employer is not enough to make contributing to an RRSP make any sense. So I'll be looking forward to CPP and Old Age Security regardless. In other words, I have little to lose. On the other hand, if I was making 6 figures a year, I'd be a bit more willing to put up with BS....but, just a bit.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> My abstract is clean. That's all that matters.


 Your abstract is clean. My point is that Uber driving could raise the risk of a crash, and that would mar the driving abstract. In that consideration, if insurance cost is tied to driving records of my drivers, I'd hire the applicant who isn't actively driving with this higher risk status. 
As an aside, on a commercial driving job, isn't there a 12-hour limit for commercial drivers - regardless of commercial vehicle? 
Meaning 5 hours on Uber, say early morning airport rush before you show up to work at 9 a.m., could negatively impact being able to legally complete a full 8-hour day the company may want you to drive. I'm providing a straw man argument, but in the event there's an accident and they ask for your driving time... "Well uh I did some Uber driving before I got in the truck." "How many hours?" "It was this many." "So you should have parked your truck at 2 p.m. instead of driving until 5 p.m. because you reached 12 hours." "Yeah but my job is 9 to 5." "Yeah well it's all commercial driving and you wrecked at 4 p.m. so buddy your hours exceeded the law."


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 282931
> 
> 
> Did you put your Uber Driving experience on your resume? You probably shouldn't.
> ...


"One foot out the door" implies that driving for Uber is a green pasture.

Anyone who thinks that is a moron


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> "One foot out the door" implies that driving for Uber is a green pasture.


You and I know it's not. But most people think it pays decent. They just don't know any better.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I applied for a job with Uber at a Greenlight Hub. I had all the requisite experience - sales, management, etc. I put Uber on my resume. They didn't call.... So there's that.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> I applied for a job with Uber at a Greenlight Hub. I had all the requisite experience - sales, management, etc. I put Uber on my resume. They didn't call.... So there's that.


They don't want people at green light who have been inside to watch the sausage being made


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> They don't want people at green light who have been inside to watch the sausage being made


 They cannot have independent contractors on their platform also working as employees within their company. FWIW


----------



## Travisbickle89 (May 30, 2018)

I put mine on my job applications, along with my relevant experience, to explain my gaps in employment.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well most drivers cannot get a morgage with this job. as 75k a year with adjusted gross income is so low.....so i agree with you on not putting it on app. i am 56 so i dont care...and my AGI IS NOT too bad


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 282931
> 
> 
> Did you put your Uber Driving experience on your resume? You probably shouldn't.
> ...


You mean people who prostitute $20K cars as taxis for 68 cents a mile might not look like the sharpest knives in the drawer?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Travisbickle89 said:


> I put mine on my job applications, along with my relevant experience, to explain my gaps in employment.


As I said: if you must put in on your resume to explain gaps, do NOT put "to present"; put that you ended it at least a few months ago. If asked about it at an interview, downplay it and say that it was becoming less and less profitable and that the time had come to bid Uber goodbye.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

hangarcat said:


> You mean people who prostitute $20K cars as taxis for 68 cents a mile might not look like the sharpest knives in the drawer?


What if you were driving for long time before the new pay structure was rolled out this. You could say u were only doing uber driving for surges and events. Like in San Francisco there's all kinds of things. Festivals, conventions. Summit. Sport Games. U just need to fill in time with another job which looks promising. To pad it. Like something similar to what you applying for. Something that has potential for better life .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 282931
> 
> 
> Did you put your Uber Driving experience on your resume? You probably shouldn't.
> ...


Great post, in particular, the 'one foot out the door' and especally 'employee loyalty'.

There is something to be said how employee loyalty can hold you back.


----------



## Travisbickle89 (May 30, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> As I said: if you must put in on your resume to explain gaps, do NOT put "to present"; put that you ended it at least a few months ago. If asked about it at an interview, downplay it and say that it was becoming less and less profitable and that the time had come to bid Uber goodbye.


Is this based on real world experiences? Your avatar of Le Chifre is dope btw


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Travisbickle89 said:


> Is this based on real world experiences?


Yes.

The avatar is Dr. Hannibal Lector

*Dr. Hannibal Lecter*: "I've always found the idea of death comforting. The thought that my life could end at any moment frees me to fully appreciate the beauty and art and horror of everything this world has to offer."

That's the way I see life too.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Employers want a 'yes-man', who will do things their way without trying to make improvements (we all see how Uber could improve, yes?). Uber drivers have too much freedom, in that we can decide when to work and which jobs to blow off. Bad habits from an employers perspective.


Oh... they want you to make improvements and be pro-active and all, but the risk is all on you.
If you succeed, you were doing your job.
If you fail, it was your fault.
It's a win/win for them.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Whether or not to put your driving "experience" on a resume depends greatly on the job you're applying for, as well as how serious you are about securing the position. Just for shits and grins I've put it on my resume a few times, partially to fill in employment gaps, and partially for the "WTF?" factor. Current/last 5 employers:

Uber/Lyft - Driver
Oppenheimer Funds - Fund Manager
LPL Financial - Advisor
U.S. Naval War College - Instructor
White House Military Office - Advisor to the President of the United States


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 282931
> 
> 
> Did you put your Uber Driving experience on your resume? You probably shouldn't.
> ...


After Uber you should never need another job again, you should be ready to go your own way. If you're going back to a job, you're not fit for this line of business.


----------



## DougHeffernan (Jan 2, 2019)

Not everyone who drives Uber is using it to put food on the table. Funny that people would get into a car with a multi-millionaire that thinks it is fun and a good way to stay busy, and they think the driver is bottom of the food chain. Is there anyone else doing it for “fun”?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I was thinking about this.... I’d conclude to not put it on your resume EXCEPT if you are in between jobs and can show an array of odd job work that fits in.
An (unsuccessful) independent consulting firm within your field gives a stronger statement than a rideshare driver any way you slice it.
With that said, I’m approaching this from a white collar perspective. Your intended job goal and boundaries in displaying your best foot forward may vary. (If you’re in between jobs for trades work, maybe it seems a lot less alienating to put it on your resume.)


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 282931
> 
> 
> Did you put your Uber Driving experience on your resume? You probably shouldn't.
> ...


I like to keep my off the clock life private. I see no reason to tell my boss I have a side gig. Its not breaking any rules at work, its a completely different job and if overtime is available at work, it takes priority. Too many people up in other people;s business doesn't work for me. If people find out what I do, that's fine. I just don't advertise it


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

BigBadBob said:


> I like to keep my off the clock life private. I see no reason to tell my boss I have a side gig. Its not breaking any rules at work, its a completely different job and if overtime is available at work, it takes priority. Too many people up in other people;s business doesn't work for me. If people find out what I do, that's fine. I just don't advertise it


Actually ur side gig is impressive
According to DrivingForYou


Interacted with advanced technologies for scheduling transportation services.

Directly interfaced with customers to provide an enhanced customer experience.

Developed business strategies to optimize profit per hour and minimize cost per mile.

Scheduled and performed maintenance on motor vehicles.

Obtained permits and licensing for compliance with government regulations.

Initiated passenger education programs to improve customer relations and help customers in the correct use of the scheduling system.

Identified key locations of vehicle placement for maximum utilization of assets.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I'm approaching this from a white collar perspective. Your intended job goal and boundaries in displaying your best foot forward may vary.


Agreed

For White-Collar jobs, it's best not to mention it at all. For a Blue-Collar, it depends. If it's a seasonal job like construction, fishing or farming, the employer probably won't even care at worst. But for a permanent job, especially a driving job like the one I applied for, it's a mixed bag.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> Agreed
> 
> For White-Collar jobs, it's best not to mention it at all. For a Blue-Collar, it depends. If it's a seasonal job like construction, fishing or farming, the employer probably won't even care at worst. But for a permanent job, especially a driving job like the one I applied for, it's a mixed bag.


Bottom line: most employers and the general public don't have a high opinion of uber drivers.

Many feel drivers are lazy, have limited ambitions, immature, not team players and can't adhere to a set schedule.
Other than that uber drivers are revered worldwide


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Dinoberra said:


> After Uber you should never need another job again, you should be ready to go your own way. If you're going back to a job, you're not fit for this line of business.


 You're... serious?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Bottom line: most employers and the general public don't have a high opinion of uber drivers.


Unfortunately very true. I can sometimes feel the contempt when pax get in my car.


UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Many feel drivers are lazy, have limited ambitions, immature, not team players and can't adhere to a set schedule.


Or to put it more charitably, we are lone wolves and rogue lions who play the game of life by our own rules.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> Unfortunately very true. I can sometimes feel the contempt when pax get in my car.
> 
> Or to put it more charitably, we are lone wolves and rogue lions who play the game of life by our own rules.


U just wrote an FBI profile summation of
unibomber Ted Kazinsky
and serial killers.

Google "uber driver arrested"
Then tap on images.
U may lose sleep 2nite


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Many feel drivers are lazy, have limited ambitions, immature, not team players and can't adhere to a set schedule.
> Other than that uber drivers are revered worldwide


Key word with passengers: "gig"
"Oh it's a nice gig, get to meet people etc." "Oh that's nice, so do you not do this full time?" "Nah, but it gets me out and about to explore the area etc etc"
It gives the impression you're doing this on your terms versus being reliant on it to live or die.


----------



## AndrewAwakened (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes, it’s certainly not something I would put on my resume - I think there’s too much of a chance that prospective employers would consider it a negative rather than a positive.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 282931
> 
> 
> Did you put your Uber Driving experience on your resume? You probably shouldn't.
> ...


I wouldn't even mention Uber. LOL


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

If you put your rideshare experience in your resumen, i believe is a good thing, because the employer will know that you are a manipulable person, willing to donate time and effort and work practically for charity and donations
Something potential employers love


----------



## tony265982 (Jan 24, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Of course it should go on the resume - it all depends how you spin it.
> 
> Here's my resume entry:
> 
> ...


Im stealing this. thanks!! lol


----------



## Nazmul (Nov 17, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> View attachment 282931
> 
> 
> Did you put your Uber Driving experience on your resume? You probably shouldn't.
> ...


Mate its hard to find spouse with uber job


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Well, check this out! Here's a job ad for Valet-Drivers that actually *invites* rideshare drivers to toss their resume into the ring. There's hope for humanity after all!


----------



## Hbadger (Feb 10, 2019)

Some places want all gaps in employment explained. I'd rather say I'm an Ant than have them think I'm making money in some illegal way.


----------

